# Nissan 300zx (T) owners needed!



## SpeedRacerUCLA (May 31, 2007)

Hey everybody! I'm part of the marketing research team that's trying to figure out if there is a market out there for a Mark V Supra, and what you all would want it to be like. We would really appreciate if you could take just a minute or two and fill out the surveys that we have designed! 

Right now, we only need auto enthusiasts that DO NOT own a supra. 
If you own/race one of the following cars, WE NEED YOUR HELP! The survey shouldn't take more than just a minute or two! THANKS!

1. BMW M1, M3, M5
2. Chevrolet Corvette Supercharged
3. Dodge Viper Supercharged
4. Mazda RX-7
5. Mitsubishi 3000GT
6. Nissan 300zx (T)
7. Nissan Skyline
8. Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution 

Here is the link to the survey, and please pass it on to your auto-enthusiast friends! But Remember: ONLY ANSWER THIS SURVEY IF YOU OWN/LEASE ONE OF THE ABOVE LISTED CARS AND DO NOT OWN A SUPRA! Thanks! 

Click here to take the survey


----------

